# Free Daily News RSS Reader Book



## anmend43 (Oct 9, 2010)

I found Kindle's RSS/XML newsfeed support lacking, so I coding a web app that will solve a little bit of that. 
What it does? You supply some links to rss feeds and it will send you an ebook with links for the titles to the Web Browser. Very simple, yet it's something that I think is lacking, if I'm wrong, just disregard my past couple hours of coding and say, been there, done that.

How it works:
Visit my site: http://andymendoza.com/kindle.php.
It's pretty self explanatory. Supply your email to your kindle (I'd use your free one, I don't want complaints about people getting charged for conversion or something like that).
Supply a title for your Feed (try to avoid special characters, I strip it but it may help in not getting weird errors).
That's it, click submit. If you want it right then click the box to send it now, it will automatically send at 5amEST once each day.

Feedback is welcome.

Most sites have an RSS feed, just gotta find them, you can find Yahoos! and WSJ rss feeds at these links.
http://news.yahoo.com/page/rss
http://online.wsj.com/public/page/rss_news_and_feeds.html?mod=djmr_rsspodcast


----------



## anmend43 (Oct 9, 2010)

Also, for now you can add as many feeds as you like. However, if it gets to be too many per user I may have to limit it.
And also, make sure that you link an RSS feed. 
An example one will usually end in .xml. But not always. If you don't have your browser set up with a reader it will look like this. http://online.wsj.com/xml/rss/3_7011.xml
For twitter users, keep in mind it will send only when you request it or at 5am. And the link to the RSS feeds is underneath the Followers where it says: RSS feed of *names* tweets.
Don't forget to add my email to your safe list of attachments from emails you recognize: [email protected]

*note to moderator* Could you move this to the main kindle forum, I noticed my thread disappeared there, maybe cause I double posted, but I think this would get more traffic there and is very beneficial to provide something that people really want and is lacking.


----------



## anmend43 (Oct 9, 2010)

I'm working on a feed reader of sorts. http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,38962.0.html
and was wondering what full story article RSS/XML/Subscribe feeds are out there.
So if you know of a site that provides the full story, post it here and I'll make my code compatible with it for offline viewing! 
I'll start us off.
http://feeds.guardian.co.uk/theguardian/world/rss


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

Ill try it out and let you know how it works...Also, as for complete feeds, look for the google reader post in the subjects and a few of us posted links which run the full feed.


----------



## northofdivision (Sep 7, 2010)

alright, have given it a try the past few days. i put six full blogs in your .php which load up in their entirety on google reader:

teamlauren.tumblr.com
bikesnobnyc.blogspot.com
freedarko.blogspot.com
slashdot.org
wired.com/gadgetlab
iwatchstuff.com

results: so it comes delivered for free (@free.kindle.com) just fine via wifi when i wake up. this is excellent. i like the daily news title. looks good...the problem is they're just url links to the articles. is there a way to have them send in full so i can read them offline with 3g/wifi turned off and no need to link to?


----------



## dganich (Nov 18, 2010)

Hello.

Another simple way to read RSS feeds from Kindle. 
Just use prefix "rsskindle.com/?url=" in front of RSS URL. 
Exemple: http://rsskindle.com/?url=http://rss.cnn.com/rss/edition.rss

No registration, no ads, free.

www.rsskindle.com


----------



## rsteckly (Nov 17, 2010)

Another way to do this is to create a recipe in Calibre or (if you're on Windows) use Klera (www.klera.org).

Ron


----------



## soabwahott (Jan 4, 2011)

anmend43, is there any chance you could share the source code to your web app?


----------

